# How to wire 3 Phase in a pressure switch



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi
Hoping to understand more about wiring. I have 120 gallon 10HP air compressor. It is now wired directly from the motor to the power panel for testing. It works, but this is the wrong way.

I want to rewire it through the pressure switch. Being 3 phase, I assumed I would have 3 poles for the load and 3 more for the line, but this is not the case. The pressure switch on it has 2 poles for load and 2 for line. 

Question: How to I wire the line (and the motor)? Is there a way to use a 4 pole (2 and 2) pressure switch? Is there a 6 pole (3 and 3) pressure switch?


----------

